# Hello! Looking for info on 2 inherited revolvers.



## Jprime84 (Mar 4, 2013)

Unfortunately, my grandfather passed away last month unexpectedly. My grandmother made me aware of some firearms he owned that she was not comfortable keeping any longer. I visited yesterday and drove home with 2 revolvers and 2 rifles.

The first revolver is a High Standard Sentinel R-101. It is a 9 shot .22 cal revolver with a plastic grip and nickel finish.

My Photo Stream-94 by jprime84, on Flickr


My Photo Stream-93 by jprime84, on Flickr

The second is an Astra-Unceta y Cia SA snub nose .38 Special 5 shot revolver. Blued steel finish.

My Photo Stream-95 by jprime84, on Flickr


My Photo Stream-96 by jprime84, on Flickr

I am looking for information about how old they may be. Are they rare and/or of any value? I have no immediate intention of selling them as so far my collection has not included any revolvers. My grandpa never talked with me about them, so I am mostly looking to learn about their history.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

First off, great pics. 

The High Standard intrigues me. There might be some good value there. 

The Astra, not so much, as far as value goes.

I can't help you out with any history and such, but you might just do some searching on the net. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jprime84 (Mar 4, 2013)

Fund a good resource here for the Sentinel
High Standard Sentinel

Wow look at the finish on those! Any tips on getting mine to shine like that?


----------

